# .357 Mag Home Defense Round



## bambam (Jul 14, 2006)

I've read where some think the 125gr JHP is a superior round to the 158gr JHP for home defense/self defense. What's the general consensus of forum members here? Any recommendations as to what I might want to consider for my S&W 686P? Thank you.

Tom


----------



## TN Trapper (Aug 12, 2006)

The consensus is that the 125 is the superior defense round for the .357. I used to keep my S&W model 19 as my beside gun loaded with the 125's. I have since sent the Model 19 to my safe and now use a high capacity 9mm for bedside duty for fear that the magnum: 1. would penetrate a wall and hurt/kill a family member 2. would create such a muzzle blast that would significantly affect my night vision 
and 3. create such a sonic blast with the 125's that it could affect any attempts at a follow-up shot. Some folks advised me to just use .38 +p's in it but to me that defeated the purpose of using a .357 magnum in the first place. I still carry it in my vehicles sometimes when venturing into rural county backwoods and on hiking trips so it still serves a purpose for me. If you are absolutely going to use it with magnum loads I'd suggest the personal defense loads from MagSafe or Glaser for use inside a house. My .02 worth.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I have used it all my married life, but I have changed over to Glasers for in the house. As soon as I pass 500 trouble free rounds with my 1911/45 I am going to change to it. My wife is using hers now.


----------

